# New 07 25rss



## highlander52 (Jul 28, 2007)

Just got our new 25 RSS home, got a great deal from Holman RV. Now let the Mods begin! Seriously this site has been extremely informative and made the whole decision/process much more enjoyable. Thanks everyone.

Holman was awesome to deal with, I saved over 5 grand from what I could get locally.

Highlander52


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Congrats on your new Outback! Way to go.

Welcome to Outbackers!

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Congratulations on your new 25RSS. Ours is a little older, but we really like ours too.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers. The 25RSS is the best Outback they make.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

You are clearly a highly intelligent guy with impeccable taste!!!

Not only are you now a member of the best site in cyberspace, but you also now OWN the best model of Outback!!! Welcome & Congratulations!!!! Where are you from?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Enjoy your new 25rss and Happy Camping!


----------



## Morgueman (Dec 3, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> You are clearly a highly intelligent guy with impeccable taste!!!
> 
> Not only are you now a member of the best site in cyberspace, but you also now OWN the best model of Outback!!! Welcome & Congratulations!!!! Where are you from?


...not only the best model, but the best year. Congrats and here's to many years of memorable trips.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

I luv mine.

Congratulations and happy camping.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------

